# Old Penn Royal



## DomenickJ (Aug 8, 2016)

Please Help! I've got an old Penn Royal, I'm guessing steam boiler, that I know nothing about! No manual or plate on the back. I cant post an image from from the devise I'm using.
Description:
Roughly 32" w X 42" d X 36" h
2 side reservoirs that have separate lines running into a top tank
Top reservoir
3" threaded opening on top tank, front
1 1\2" return line in back, attached to both side reservoirs
Multiple 1" threaded openings on top tank
It's a monster and can easily fit a 30" log

I brought an old DutchWest back to life (spent years out in the elements) a few years back. And I've got the itch again! 
I appreciate any info and know a picture helps. I'll work on that tonight..


----------



## begreen (Aug 8, 2016)

Is this a wood burner or is it set up for coal with a shaker grate? Does it look like this?

stove 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 shaker 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Boilers add a significant layer of safety concerns. Steam is powerful and explosive.  If you choose to undertake this endeavor be sure to post in the boiler room section for specific help on boiler installation.


----------



## DomenickJ (Aug 8, 2016)

She's a wood burner.. Here's an image and thanks for the reply!

And I'll be sure to post there also!


----------



## venator260 (Aug 18, 2016)

begreen said:


> Is this a wood burner or is it set up for coal with a shaker grate? Does it look like this?
> 
> stove
> 
> ...


Bit late on this post, but the forum notifies of quotes. 


Begreen, know any place that I can get more information on a stove like that that a Google search wouldn't find? I have one in my basement sans all of the steam hardware and would love to locate a source for another shaker like the one pictured to the right. Mine is warped downward pretty badly, and its starting to make clearing the ash from the bottom difficult.


----------



## begreen (Aug 20, 2016)

Not outside of a google search. You might try the coal forum if yours is a coal unit. www.nepacrossroads.com


----------



## venator260 (Aug 20, 2016)

begreen said:


> Not outside of a google search. You might try the coal forum if yours is a coal unit. www.nepacrossroads.com



It is and that's my plan. Just haven't gotten around to measuring stuff and taking pictures for the post. I've searched around over there and only found 2-3 post about them. It seems they had a small distribution area and weren't made for very long. This thread has the first woodstove from them I've seen. I have found 2-3 wood/coal combos exactly like mine posted different places. One guy likes his and the other ones have grates in worse shape than what I have. 

Mine did great with coal and better than one would expect with wood for what it is. 

Thanks.


----------



## begreen (Aug 20, 2016)

If yours is not terrible I'm wondering if you could have a new one cast for the stove by a small foundry using it as a template?
http://www.clinchrivercasting.com/


----------



## venator260 (Aug 20, 2016)

begreen said:


> If yours is not terrible I'm wondering if you could have a new one cast for the stove by a small foundry using it as a template?
> http://www.clinchrivercasting.com/



I think that it would. It's cracked and cupped, but it could be pounded flat for the purpose of making another one, I would think. 

I am curious about the cost of that. I would really only need the small circular grate in the middle on your second pic. The larger square part seems fine. Looks like I'll have to get some quotes from places.


----------

